# Schlechte Neuigkeiten von SC2 und Diablo 3



## Skysnake (29. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Laut einem Interview von incgamers.com mit Frank Pearce wird  es in SC2 definitiv keinen gemischten Lan/Internet Modus für Lanpartys mit schlechter Internetverbindung geben. In einem Multiplayerspiel wird also unabhängig vom Standort der Rechner alle Daten über die Bnet Server laufen, was für viele kleine Lanpartys zum Problem werden könnte.

Weiter äußert sich Pearce, das es ihr Ziel sei sicher zugehen, dass die Verbindung zu den Battel.net Servern genau das ist, was die Leute wollen.

Pearce erteilt im selben Interview auch den Hoffnungen aller Diablo 3 Fans, das es eventuell dort einen Lan Modus geben wird eine Absage. Auch hier soll es diese Möglichkeit nicht geben.

Auf die Frage ob es einen Zusammenhang zwischen DRM und dieser Entscheidung gibt, antwortete Pearce wie folgt:

"Das ist nicht wirklich unser primärer Schwerpunkt, den wir damit verfolgen. Wir wollen nur einen Onlinetreffpunkt für die Community um sich zu treffen. Wenn wir also unsere Arbeit in Hinsicht der zukünftigen kommerziellen Natur und der Natur der Bestandteile der  Battel.net Erfahrung gut machen, dann hoffen wir das die Leute dort werden spielen wollen."

Anmerkungen des Autors:

Trotz der großen Hoffnungen der Spieler, dass zumindest wenn eine MP Party gestartet wurde nicht mehr zwingend alle Daten über die Bnet Server laufen, sehr groß waren, wurden diese hiermit wohl nun endgültig zerstört.

Viel erschreckender und leicht zu übersehen ist allerdings die beiläufige Erwähnung (unterstrichene Textpassage im letzten Abschnitt), "der zukünftigen kommerziellen Natur" des Battel.net. Betrachtet man das Vorgehen von Activision-Blizzard mit dem Petshop in WoW, der inzwischen sogar Mounts enthält und bis BC völlig undenkbar war, als auch die Mappacks in MW2, so beschleicht einen das ungute Gefühl, das durch den Bindungszwang ans Bnet auf die Spieler noch erhebliche Mehrkosten zukommen werden, wenn sie einen ähnlichen Leistungsumfang wie in SC1 nutzen wollen. Denkbar sind hier Gebühren für internationale Turniere oder dergleichen.

Einen ersten Schritt hierzu hat Blizzard ja bereits damit gemacht, das z.B. die großen Ligen keine eigenen Turniere mehr ohne Blizzard durchführen werden können.

Was auch sauer aufstößt ist die etwas scheinheilige Aussage, man wolle den Spielern damit einen Treffpunkt schaffen, denn in der aktuellen Version ist das Bnet in die gleichen Regionen wie WoW aufgeteilt, was somit unterbindet, das z.B. Spieler aus Europa gegen Spieler aus Amerika oder Asien antreten. Auch hier lässt sich mit wenig Phantasie eine zusätzliche Geldquelle finden. (Quelle hierzu)


----------



## Skysnake (29. Mai 2010)

So nun noch nen kleiner Kommentar dazu von mir.

Was Activision-Blizzard, ja ich sage bewusst den kompletten Namen, denn Blizzard gibt es nicht mehr so wie wir es von früher kennen, da in letzter Zeit abzieht ist echt der Hammer. 

Betrachtet man dann noch die Ignoranz mit der die Firma inzwischen seine Kunden behandelt, man betrachte hier mal den bereits zwölften Topic zur geforderten Abschaltfunktion der RSS Funktion, dann kommt einem echt nur noch das Kotzen.

Leider hat Blizzard früher einfach viel zu gute Arbeit gemacht, so das sie heute ne Schar an Jüngern haben, die einfach alles mit sich machen lassen, und selbst wenn sie monatlich 20 Euro für SC2 zahlen müssten himmelhochjauchzend die "Vorzüge" dieser tollen Abgabe kund tun würden.

Ich bete wirklich inständig darum, das Blizzard mit SC2 eine richtige Bruchlandung hinlegt, damit diese Auswüchse endlich engestellt werden. 

Sollten allerdings wieder alle kopflos kaufen, dann kann man sich ja vorstellen, was in Zukunft auf uns zukommt.


----------



## Kaktus (29. Mai 2010)

Ich werds kaufen. Allerdings interessiert mich der MP Part auch rein überhaupt nicht.


----------



## MARIIIO (29. Mai 2010)

Immer diese offensichtlichen Lügen der Hersteller/Publisher zum DRM find ich verdammt peinlich. Sollen sie doch sagen, was jeder eh denkt. 
Bei SC2 soll das Battlenet nen SUPERTOLLEN,NICHTWEGZUDENKENDEN vorteil haben, ohne den das spiel nur halb so viel spaß machen würde? Klar 

Wars bei Asassins creed 2 nicht auch so, dass man durch den Onlinezwang ein völlig neues, Spielerlebnis schaffen wollte?
[Wobei... Durch die Serverausfälle und die damit verbundene Unspielbarkeit im Singleplayer haben sie ja wirklich ein völlig neues Spielerlebnis geschaffen  ]


----------



## TwilightAngel (29. Mai 2010)

Es kursiert ja auch das Gerücht, das SC2-Spieler für das Bnet nochmal extra zahlen sollen. Da wurden Extrakosten für die WoW-Spieler ja ausgeschlossen, weil die ja eh schon ne monatliche Gebühr zahlen.

Aber ich gebe dem TE recht: Das sieht sehr danach aus, als wolle man DLCs auch bei SC2 einführen. Und davon halte ich persönlich nicht viel, da der DLC von DAO schon sehr enttäuschend ist, was das P/L-Verhältnis angeht.


----------



## Kaktus (29. Mai 2010)

Verstehe nicht warum scheinbar alle nur Interesse am MP bei SC2 haben. MP ist doch im Grunde immer das Selbe, möglichst schnell das richtige anklicken. Interessiert ich niemand fü den Sp Teil? Die Story u.s.w.?


----------



## Eiche (29. Mai 2010)

wo ist da die NEWS ? das ist doch schon lange bekannt.


----------



## Skysnake (29. Mai 2010)

Ach stimmt, was ich ganz vergessen hab ist ja das wir mit Bnet ja auch Telia wieder mit im Boot haben.... 

Das wird sicher ein geiler Spaß die ersten Wochen/Monate die ganzen Leute die sagen:"Mir alles egal, Blizzard sind so die übelsten RoXXer und ihr seid alles naps und machts doch mal besser!!!!111einself" dann rumheulen werden, weil alles laggt wie drecksau


----------



## Skysnake (29. Mai 2010)

zeffer schrieb:


> wo ist da die NEWS ? das ist doch schon lange bekannt.



Wos das bitte alles schon lange bekannt? (Also von Blizz bestätigt und nicht Mutmaßungen der Community, wobei dann der Blizzfanboy Club angerannt kommt und das alles als große Lüge und Verschwörung gegen Gottblizz darstellt )


----------



## TwilightAngel (29. Mai 2010)

Ich dachte Blizz wollte von Telia weg? Meinte zumindest ein Kumpel mal zu mir, dass die das Serverzentrum gewechselt hätten/wechseln wollten.


----------



## Skysnake (29. Mai 2010)

Also mir ist da rein garnichts bekannt. Was se mal gemacht haben, ist die Server von WoW nen bischen anders verteilt, aber das wars auch schon. 

Wäre aber schön wenn man endlich von Telia weg kommen würde. Glauben tu ichs aber erst, wenn ichs mit eigenen Augen in nem routing sehe.


----------



## Veriquitas (29. Mai 2010)

Was haben die Mounts/Pets aus Wow und das Mappack von Cod damit zu tun.


----------



## Eiche (29. Mai 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Wos das bitte alles schon lange bekannt? (Also von Blizz bestätigt und nicht Mutmaßungen der Community, wobei dann der Blizzfanboy Club angerannt kommt und das alles als große Lüge und Verschwörung gegen Gottblizz darstellt )


PCgames podcast vor 1 oder 2 moanten


----------



## Skysnake (29. Mai 2010)

Das wär mir aber ganz neu, das es schon früher defintiv die Aussage gab, das es auch keinen eingeschränkten Lanmodus geben wird. Ansonste hätten die ja wohl auch wohl kaum extra nachgefragt oder?


----------



## Veriquitas (29. Mai 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Das wär mir aber ganz neu, das es schon früher defintiv die Aussage gab, das es auch keinen eingeschränkten Lanmodus geben wird. Ansonste hätten die ja wohl auch wohl kaum extra nachgefragt oder?



Weiß ich auch nichts von es war die Rede von einem pseudo lanmodus aber die leute waren damit ja auch nicht zufrieden. Aber das es features im battlenet geben wird wie neu Skins usw. ist schon ewig bekannt. Das Battlenet zu nutzen bleibt aber kostenlos.


----------



## jaramund (29. Mai 2010)

warum ist es so schwer einen Lan-Modus wie bei Steam-Spielen zu integrieren? Einen Klick und man kann im OfflineLan zusammen CS:S spielen.

P.S. auch wenn es sehr weit hergeholt ist: alle reden von Klimaerwärmung und GreenIT ... Eine Plattform wie Steam könnte vieles vereinigen - wer brauch da noch eine Spiele-CD/DVD geschweigedem ein gedrucktes Handbuch wie es vor gar nicht langer Zeit von PCGH in einem Quickpoll abgefragt wurde obes denn der geneigte Spieler sich wünscht...


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (29. Mai 2010)

sammler wollen hüllen cd/dvd und inlay books.
und die möglichkeit dort zu installieren zu können wo sie es wollen.
steam=c\program files(x86) .und bei mir derzeit 120gb dass sagt alles.irgendwann ist die systemplatte voll.
zumal ich mir die möglichkeit offen halten will ,das spiel weiterzuverkaufen.dies geht leider nur Ohne DRM.


----------



## Skysnake (29. Mai 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Weiß ich auch nichts von es war die Rede von einem pseudo lanmodus aber die leute waren damit ja auch nicht zufrieden. Aber das es features im battlenet geben wird wie neu Skins usw. ist schon ewig bekannt. Das Battlenet zu nutzen bleibt aber kostenlos.


Fragt sich halt nur, was da dann alles beinhaltet ist, in der kostenlosen nutzung. Die ganzen "free" to play games sind ja auch "kostenlos"


----------



## Veriquitas (29. Mai 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Fragt sich halt nur, was da dann alles beinhaltet ist, in der kostenlosen nutzung. Die ganzen "free" to play games sind ja auch "kostenlos"



Die Dinge die du dir zulegen kannst werden sicherlich keine spielerischen Vorteile beinhalten. Und die Funktionen die das Battlenet bereits hat werden sicherlich nicht kostenpflichtig. Oder glaubst du die führen eine Gebühr dafür ein, je nachdem wieviele Leute du in deiner Fl hast.


----------



## Skysnake (29. Mai 2010)

Turniere ala WoW?

Freie Turniere gibts ja auf jedenfall nicht mehr, und richtig E-Sport kannste auch nicht machen, weil mal ganz ehrlich, die Besten sitzen in Asien und man will sich schlieslich mit den Besten messen, wenn man wirklich aktiv spielen will oder?


----------



## Cola_Colin (29. Mai 2010)

So groß wie SC2 ist, wird es sicher schon kurz nach Release gut funktionierende alternativen zum Bnet geben... 

:p Blizzard. Was die da abziehen ist echt totaler unfug.

Kein Internationales Internet, wo kommen wir den da hin ?
Ich verstehe sowieso nicht, wie deren Serverarchitektur funktioniert.
Wen ich mit jemand anderem Spiele, sendet dann mein Spiel die Daten erst noch zu deren Server ? Wo ist da der technische Sinn ? Technisch am intelligentesten wäre es defintitiv das Bnet den Clienten nur am Spielstart die IPs der anderen Spieler mitteilt, die dann eine Verbindung auf kürzestem Weg(also eventuell auch zum Tischnachbarn auf einer Lan) verbindet und gut ist.

Wofür dieser ganze Umstand ????

Die haben doch nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank die Leute.


----------



## Xel'Naga (29. Mai 2010)

Bitte, LAN Partys sind ja irrelevant in der heutigen Internet Zeit.
Lan Partys gibt es sowieso nicht oft, das ganze ist/war doch nur eine Modeerscheinung.
Da ich nur den Einzelspieler Part spiele interessiert mich das ganze LAN Gefasel überhaupt nicht


----------



## Cola_Colin (29. Mai 2010)

Der fehlende Lansupport stört schon auf z.B. größeren Lanevents. 

Was mich persönlich viel mehr aufregt ist die Einteilung in verschiedene Servergebiete.
Eventuell will ich ja auch mal mit Leuten spielen, die in den USA wohnen ?
Aus anderen Spielen kenn ich da so ein paar.


----------



## Veriquitas (29. Mai 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Turniere ala WoW?
> 
> Freie Turniere gibts ja auf jedenfall nicht mehr, und richtig E-Sport kannste auch nicht machen, weil mal ganz ehrlich, die Besten sitzen in Asien und man will sich schlieslich mit den Besten messen, wenn man wirklich aktiv spielen will oder?



Ich glaube nicht das das beabsichtig ist, es wird sich kaum jemand 2-3 Sc2 Versionen zulegen. Und werden damit rechnen müssen solange das problem besteht, das es leute geben wird die es nicht kaufen werden. Man muss das auch mal alles in grösserem rahmen sehen, die Beta läuft noch bis zum 7ten. Zu Release werden mehr Spieler online sein als in der beta, möglicherweise wird das noch geändert. Und man weiß ja wie Blizzard ist, nach grossen Fehlern haben die meist auch die Einsicht es zu verbessern.


----------



## Cola_Colin (29. Mai 2010)

Blizzards SC2 Beta Forum schrieb:
			
		

> So nun bin auf der Northcon.
> 
> Bin eben bisschen rum gelaufen und ich muss sagen es sind schon ein paar die Beta Key haben.
> 
> ...



tja damit ist es bestätigt, SC2 ist "technisch" so fail, das es auf Lans nicht spielbar ist.

Quelle


----------



## Xel'Naga (29. Mai 2010)

Das mit den Servergebieten hat sicher einen Sinn, den wenn ein Spiel mit 4gege4 gespielt wird und alle Mitspieler auf der ganzen Welt verstreut sind kommt es sicher zu massiven Laggs....
Ist sicher eine gigantische strecke das ganze was der Datenstrom zurücklegen müsste, durch ganze Meere bis zu unzugänglichen gebieten, von einem Starken Server zu einen schlechten Server vorbei.... ne ne das wird sicher nichts !


----------



## Cola_Colin (29. Mai 2010)

Ich hab die letzten Jahre mit Supreme Commander verbracht, das läuft technisch recht rational einfach p2p unter den Spielern. Bedeutet für den Spieler das er für 4vs4 eine DSL 6k Leitung braucht aber dann kann man durchaus auch mit Leuten aus den USA spielen. Ping liegt dabei bei um die 250, was für RTS ja durchaus ok ist. Merkbar laggen tut es erst ab 500. Nur bei Leuten aus Australien ists teils unbrauchbar...
Die Entwickler von Supreme Commander sind aber sicherlich keine so guten Entwickler wie es die Leute bei Blizzard sein könnten. Technisch machbar ist es also definitiv, selbst im 4vs4 über p2p zwischen den Spielern. Sowieso ist der Hauptspieltyp wohl eher 1vs1 oder 2vs2 
Nein lag kann für diesen Wahnsinn keine Ausrede sein. Zumindest eine Option lassen um mit den Leuten aus den USA zu spielen kann man ja wohl erwarten.


----------



## Veriquitas (29. Mai 2010)

Xel’Naga;1861625 schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit den Servergebieten hat sicher einen Sinn, den wenn eine Spiel mit 4gege4 gespielt wird und alle Mitspieler auf der ganzen Welt verstreut sind kommt es sicher zu massiven Laggs....
> Ist sicher eine gigantische strecke das ganze was der Datenstrom zurücklegen müsste, durch ganze Meere bis zu unzugänglichen gebieten.... ne ne das wird sicher nichts !



Es wurde aber auch kein Grund genannt warum das System so läuft möglicherweise ist es wie du es sagst. Aber das mit WoW zu vergleichen (wie es oft gemacht wird auf diversen Seiten etc.), ist halt auch bullshit weil es nicht das gleiche ist, das hat andere Gründe. Und das Wow Turnier für 15 Euro ebenso, es gäbe einfach keinen Grund das für Sc2 zu benutzen. Es gibt keine Hinweise darauf, daß meiste ist nur Unterstellung.


----------



## Xel'Naga (29. Mai 2010)

Ich denke Blizzard will einfach das die Spiele im großen und ganzen flüssig von statten gehen.

Wenn nur ein Spieler (in Südamerika) eine schlechte Verbindung hat reißt es die anderen mit hinunter die vielleicht in Europa... Asien... Afrika und Australien sitzen und dann noch die Server, die sind ja in der ganzen Welt nicht gleich gut stelle ich mir vor.
Das alles ist sicher möglich, aber bald würde es viele Mails an Blizzard geben und bitten wollen das sie nur in ihren eigenen Kontinent spielen wollen.
Nicht alle wollen gegen andere in anderen Kontinenten spielen die fast kein Englisch beherrschen.


----------



## Cola_Colin (29. Mai 2010)

Deswegen sollte schlicht vorm Spielstart der Ping zu den Spielern angezeigt werden....
Nur weil es eventuell sein kann, das es mal schlecht läuft kann man doch wohl nicht grundsätzlich jedem verbieten es zu probieren ?
Eventuell weiß ich ganz genau das ich zu meinem Kumpel in den USA keinen Lag haben werde und will nun mit dem Spielen ? Und nur weil es ja in irgendwelchen Kombinationen eventuell Laggen könnte darf ich gegen ihn jetzt also nicht spielen ?

Unfug ist das.


----------



## Veriquitas (29. Mai 2010)

Xel’Naga schrieb:


> Ich denke Blizzard will einfach das die Spiele im großen und ganzen flüssig von statten gehen.
> 
> Wenn nur ein Spieler (in Südamerika) eine schlechte Verbindung hat reißt es die anderen mit hinunter die vielleicht in Europa... Asien... Afrika und Australien sitzen und dann noch die Server, die sind ja in der ganzen Welt nicht gleich gut stelle ich mir vor.
> Das alles ist sicher möglich, aber bald würde es viele Mails an Blizzard geben die wollen das sie nur in ihren eigen Kontinent spielen wollen.



Wie gesagt Blizzard weß selber nicht ob es bei release rund läuft, viele Leute denken immer ja die müssen das wissen kann man aber nicht. Genauso wie auch schon erwähnt wurde ,das ja jeder blizzard Mitarbeiter weiss was in den Agbs steht. Mit Sicherheit nicht, die werden garantiert nicht auswendig gelernt.


----------



## Xel'Naga (29. Mai 2010)

@Cola_Colin
Dürfen/können wirst du es ja, aber dazu wirst du eine zusätzlicher Version von SC2 brauchen die auf einem Amerikanischen Account registriert ist, ist umständlich aber machbar.


----------



## nyso (29. Mai 2010)

Wie gut das mich SC2 absolut nicht interessiert^^

Aber ich verstehe das Problem mit den Pings nicht.
Ich habe damals Crysis MP gegen Leute aus Amerika, Europa und Indonesien GLEICHZEITIG gezockt. Alle auf einem Server, und Pings waren ok. Und gerade bei Shootern sind die Pings extrem wichtig.
Wenn Crytek das hinbekommen hat, dann sollte Blizzard das auch schaffen, oder?
Und wenn nicht, dann ist das einfach nur ein Armutszeugnis.


----------



## Veriquitas (29. Mai 2010)

Cola_Colin schrieb:


> Deswegen sollte schlicht vorm Spielstart der Ping zu den Spielern angezeigt werden....
> Nur weil es eventuell sein kann, das es mal schlecht läuft kann man doch wohl nicht grundsätzlich jedem verbieten es zu probieren ?
> Eventuell weiß ich ganz genau das ich zu meinem Kumpel in den USA keinen Lag haben werde und will nun mit dem Spielen ? Und nur weil es ja in irgendwelchen Kombinationen eventuell Laggen könnte darf ich gegen ihn jetzt also nicht spielen ?
> 
> Unfug ist das.



Die werden sicherlich darüber nachgedacht haben aber wegen dem kosmetischen Effekt wollten die das sicherlich nicht umsetzen. Hört sich komisch an aber mit sowas würden die Spielern sowas wie inkompatibiltäten anzeigen und das ist nicht in deren Sinn.


----------



## Skysnake (29. Mai 2010)

Veriquitas haste eigentlich für alles ne Blizz weiß schon was sie machen und sie sind die Besten und Tolsten und ihr alle habt garkein plan und lasst die doch in Ruhe, die sind solche RoXXer Antwort parat?

Könnte nicht auch eventuell die minimale Chance bestehen das Blizz schon vieles machen könnte, aber dann halt die $.$ ne Nummer kleiner ausfallen müssten, weil x zusätzliche Versionen nicht verkauft würden, oder aber die in der News auch angesprochene kommerzielle (also monitäre) Nutzung vom Battel.net vielleicht etwas schlechter ausfallen würde?

btw das gleiche gilt auch für Xel’Naga


----------



## Cola_Colin (29. Mai 2010)

Xel’Naga;1861655 schrieb:
			
		

> @Cola_Colin
> Dürfen/können wirst du es ja, aber dazu wirst du eine zusätzlicher Version von SC2 brauchen die auf einem Amerikanischen Account registriert ist, ist umständlich aber machbar.



Du sagt mir also ich soll 2 mal 60€ ausgeben nur um deren irrationale Beschränkungen zu umgehen ? Denk mal drüber nach.

Es wird sicherlich Wege vorbei an der ganzen Regelung geben über inoffiziele Server, aber ohne die auszukommen wäre schon was feines.


----------



## Xel'Naga (29. Mai 2010)

Ich habe ja nur eine Möglichkeit aufgezeigt das ganze zu umgehen die mit ihren Freunden in anderen Kontinenten spielen wollen - musst es ja nicht machen, ist ja nur eine Möglichkeit für die Fanatiker unter euch 
Ich wünsche dir viel Glück das dies möglich sein wird Cola_Colin, aber wetten würde ich nicht darauf.


----------



## Veriquitas (29. Mai 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Veriquitas haste eigentlich für alles ne Blizz weiß schon was sie machen und sie sind die Besten und Tolsten und ihr alle habt garkein plan und lasst die doch in Ruhe, die sind solche RoXXer Antwort parat?
> 
> Könnte nicht auch eventuell die minimale Chance bestehen das Blizz schon vieles machen könnte, aber dann halt die $.$ ne Nummer kleiner ausfallen müssten, weil x zusätzliche Versionen nicht verkauft würden, oder aber die in der News auch angesprochene kommerzielle (also monitäre) Nutzung vom Battel.net vielleicht etwas schlechter ausfallen würde?
> 
> btw das gleiche gilt auch für Xel’Naga



Wenn man sich mit Blizzard und deren Spielen Jahrelang beschäftigt und Interviews Blueposts usw. liest weiß man das die merkwürdig arbeiten. Das war schon immer so und die haben immer alles anders als andere gemacht. Das einzige was ich als minimal ansehe ist die Aussagekraft vieler Artikel der letzten Tage, wo immer wieder gesagt wird es wird was kosten, Battlenet ist ein Zwang und soll binden wegen Kohle, es gibt kein Lan was schon ewig bekannt ist bestimmt schon 2 Jahre. Noch nichtmahls vor einer Woche gabs nen Bluepost das das B-net nichts kosten wird usw. Ich kann den leuten nur raten kauft euch keine Blizzard Games.... Aber dann babbelt auch kein Mist und lasst gut sein. Es kann sich ja immer noch alles ändern aber bis jetzt stimmt nichts.


----------



## Xel'Naga (29. Mai 2010)

Ich denke die ganze aufregend geht nicht gegen Blizzard sondern gegen Activision.
Den die schreiben vor wie der Kopierschutz (Battle.net) oder überhaupt die Nutzung von statten gehen soll.
Ohne Activision wäre ein LAN Modus und alles andere dabei.....
Naja vielleicht ist das etwas zu kurz gedacht den andere Publisher würden sicher noch härter vorgehen !


----------



## Veriquitas (29. Mai 2010)

Xel’Naga;1861706 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke die ganze aufregend geht nicht gegen Blizzard sondern gegen Activision.
> Den die schreiben vor wie der Kopierschutz (Battle.net) oder überhaupt die Nutzung von statten gehen soll.
> Ohne Activision wäre ein LAN Modus und alles andere dabei.....
> Naja vielleicht ist das etwas zu kurz gedacht den andere Publisher würden sicher noch härter vorgehen !



Ich glaube nicht das das was mit Activision zu tun hat Blizzard hat ja schon gesagt was die von einem Mappack ala Cod Stimulus MPack halten,es war nicht direkt die Rede von Cod aber in einem Interview sagte derjenige 15 Euro für 5 Karten wären Abzocke. Daher denke ich mal das die sich nicht soviel sagen lassen, was sich Blizzard auch leisten kann. Und würde es nicht nach Blizz gehen wäre Sc2 schon lange draußen und Battlenet würde nebenher gemacht werden.


----------



## papaabg (29. Mai 2010)

Es ist schon echt lustig, wie sehr man sich manche Dinge schön reden kann, oder in Hoffnungen schwelgt das manches nicht eintreten wird. Logo, LAN ist absolut sinnlos, wer spielt denn heutzutage noch im LAN, die Dinos natürlich. Es ist ja auch viel schöner im I-Net zu zocken mit Leuten die man meistens nie zu Gesicht bekommt. Wer will den heutzutage noch echten persönlichen Kontakt. Kevin allein zu Haus am PC, ist doch wesentlich angenehmer. Nur Bt-Net macht das Spiel äüßerst wertvoll, sicher sicher wenn man an zukünftige Einnahmen aus dieser Quelle denkt, dann ist Bt-Net wirklich das geilste, für den Entwickler und Betreiber. Zusätzliche Inhalte werden natürlich auch in Zukunft nichts kosten, klar wie Kloßbrühe. Blizzard macht alles nur zum Vorteil der Kundschaft, echt Caritas halt. Zuerst die Kundschaft und dann eventuell ein paar Einnahmen. Bsp. kein LAN=keine Ausweichmöglichkeit bei kostenpflichtigen Multiplayer! Jedem sollte doch mttlerweile aufgefallen sein das es darum geht auch noch die klitzekleinste Einnahmequelle bis auf den letzten Tropfen auszuquetschen. Hiiilfe, wie wehre ich mich bloß dagegen, achja ich kaufs mir einfach nicht.


----------



## Snake7 (29. Mai 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Pearce erteilt im selben Interview auch den Hoffnungen aller Diablo 3 Fans, das es eventuell dort einen Lan Modus geben wird eine Absage. Auch hier soll es diese Möglichkeit nicht geben.



Ich habe mit den  teilweise doch recht Dummen Leuten kein Mitleid.
Wer daran noch geglaubt hat, sollte in die richtige Häuslein für "den Glauben" gehen und nicht durch die Welt. Das übertrifft jede Blauäugigkeit bei weitem.
Es heißt nicht umsonst Geld regiert die Welt - und wenn man schon wieder hört wieviele Leute sich das Spiel trotzdem kaufen kommen die damit eh durch und lachen sich über die Dummies kaputt - wie ich auch.


----------



## piti_the_drummer (29. Mai 2010)

byaliar schrieb:


> sammler wollen hüllen cd/dvd und inlay books.
> und die möglichkeit dort zu installieren zu können wo sie es wollen.
> steam=c\program files(x86) .und bei mir derzeit 120gb dass sagt alles.irgendwann ist die systemplatte voll.
> zumal ich mir die möglichkeit offen halten will ,das spiel weiterzuverkaufen.dies geht leider nur Ohne DRM.




also steam liegt bei mir auf der externen platte und auf der e: platte (einmal offline, einmal online, jeweils der gleiche account, aber verschiedene windows versionen)

weiß also nicht was du hast


----------



## n3oka (29. Mai 2010)

Beim Spielen der SC2 Beta gegen eine KI braucht man schon eine Internet Verbindung. Wenn man z.b. etwas runterlädt ist es kaum spielbar und das Spiel stürzt teilweise auch ab. Was ich recht bescheiden finde


----------



## D!str(+)yer (29. Mai 2010)

Da ich nur an D3 interessiert bin und das eh nur online im B.net wie 2 spiele, wayne 
D3 ist für mich ein reinens online Rollenspiel.

Für SC2 ist es natürlich echt shice, weil das potential hatte ein gutes LAN Strategiespiel zu werden.


----------



## Hatuja (29. Mai 2010)

piti_the_drummer schrieb:


> also steam liegt bei mir auf der externen platte und auf der e: platte (einmal offline, einmal online, jeweils der gleiche account, aber verschiedene windows versionen)
> 
> weiß also nicht was du hast



Ja, ich habe Steam auch auf einer anderen Platte (E installiert.
Halt je nach dem, wo man Steam installiert, werden dort auch die Spiele installiert.

Zu SC2, für mich wird das Spiel immer uninteressanter. Meine Vorbestellung habe ich schon gecanceled. Ich bin echt am überlegen, ob ich es mir überhaupt noch kaufen soll.
Denn: Was interessiert mich das Battle.net?
2 meiner Freunde, wohnen zwar nur ca. 200m weit weg, aber das reicht, dass sie statt DSL 16000 nur grad mal so 384 bekommen der Upstream fällt dabei schon fast in ISDN Niveau. Online spielen ist damit unmöglich. Da ich aber unseren Nachbarn gut kenne, steht bei ihm ein WLAN-AP auf dem dachboden, mit dem wir uns verbinden können, so machen LAN Spiele keine Probleme und jetzt kommt Activision Blizzard...

Und für so einen abgespeckten Mist wollen wie dann auch noch 55€ haben?
Ich denke nicht, sollte sich nicht noch etwas tun!


----------



## KILLTHIS (29. Mai 2010)

Traurig, Blizzard. Ich denke, ich werde mich an meiner Entscheidung, beide Spiele schlichtweg nicht zu kaufen, halten.


----------



## Brzeczek (29. Mai 2010)

Nein  Ich will ein LAN modus für SC II und Diablo


----------



## Flitzpiepe (29. Mai 2010)

Ich denke Blizzard sollte aufpassen, sie sind dabei ihren guten Ruf bzw. Kultstatus zu verlieren. Also ich habe die SC2 Beta gespielt und muß sagen, ich werde meine Vorbestellung stornieren. Es ist mir zu identisch zu SC 1 und wenn ich an die geplante Addon Politik bzw Episoden zum wahrscheinlichen Vollpreis denke, dann ist bei mir ein Punkt erreicht wo selbst ich mich von Blizz abwende obwohl die bei mir bislang unangefochten auf Platz eins der besten Entwickler standen. So gehts nicht, ich laß mich nicht schröpfen (Addons) und für blöd erklären (fadenscheinige Gründe zum Onlinezwang) und das ungestraft. Schade Schneesturm, ohne uns starke Spieler (und Fan-)gemeinschaft hinter euch werdet ihr euren Status verlieren und nur noch ein Entwickler unter vielen sein. Wenn ich an WoW denke, dann kommen böse Erinnerungen bzgl der so hoch gepriesenen Kundenbetreuung hoch, für die ich bei anderen (noch) nichts bezahlen muß (monatliche Kosten). Der beste Kopierschutz ist immernoch ein guter Multiplayermodus, aber deswegen einen Onlinezwang einzuführen und zu sagen, er macht das Spieleerlebnis schöner (auch für uns Spieler???) ist ein großer Schritt in Richtung Überwachung der eigenen Kunden (die EULAs erwähne ich gar nicht erst), den sich hoffentlich nicht jeder gefallen lässt (sind wir etwa Kriminelle?). Übermut tut selten gut. Ich werde lachen, wenn euer SC2 ein Reinfall wird, weil die Leute es nicht kaufen um dem Widerstand des kleinen Mannes Ausdruck zu verleihen.


----------



## Veriquitas (29. Mai 2010)

Flitzpiepe schrieb:


> Ich denke Blizzard sollte aufpassen, sie sind dabei ihren guten Ruf bzw. Kultstatus zu verlieren. Also ich habe die SC2 Beta gespielt und muß sagen, ich werde meine Vorbestellung stornieren. Es ist mir zu identisch zu SC 1 und wenn ich an die geplante Addon Politik bzw Episoden zum wahrscheinlichen Vollpreis denke, dann ist bei mir ein Punkt erreicht wo selbst ich mich von Blizz abwende obwohl die bei mir bislang unangefochten auf Platz eins der besten Entwickler standen. So gehts nicht, ich laß mich nicht schröpfen (Addons) und für blöd erklären (fadenscheinige Gründe zum Onlinezwang) und das ungestraft. Schade Schneesturm, ohne uns starke Spieler (und Fan-)gemeinschaft hinter euch werdet ihr euren Status verlieren und nur noch ein Entwickler unter vielen sein. Wenn ich an WoW denke, dann kommen böse Erinnerungen bzgl der so hoch gepriesenen Kundenbetreuung hoch, für die ich bei anderen (noch) nichts bezahlen muß (monatliche Kosten). Der beste Kopierschutz ist immernoch ein guter Multiplayermodus, aber deswegen einen Onlinezwang einzuführen und zu sagen, er macht das Spieleerlebnis schöner (auch für uns Spieler???) ist ein großer Schritt in Richtung Überwachung der eigenen Kunden (die EULAs erwähne ich gar nicht erst), den sich hoffentlich nicht jeder gefallen lässt (sind wir etwa Kriminelle?). Übermut tut selten gut. Ich werde lachen, wenn euer SC2 ein Reinfall wird, weil die Leute es nicht kaufen um dem Widerstand des kleinen Mannes Ausdruck zu verleihen.



Der kleine Mann der ohne Pc Spiele nicht leben kann, echt traurig.


----------



## snajdan (30. Mai 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> So nun noch nen kleiner Kommentar dazu von mir.
> 
> Was Activision-Blizzard, ja ich sage bewusst den kompletten Namen, denn Blizzard gibt es nicht mehr so wie wir es von früher kennen, da in letzter Zeit abzieht ist echt der Hammer.
> 
> ...




da muss ich dich leider enttäuschen, ich mag zwar sc2 überhaupt nicht aber weißt du was man in asien im eSport damit verdient? Kenne nen Spieler der hat nen 70.000€ Vertrag bekommen  Da wäre es denen pupsegal ob das game im monat geld kosten würde. Die verdienen dort knete da träumste hier von^^


----------



## Broiler (30. Mai 2010)

Schon wieder werden ehrliche Kunden abgestraft. Hoffentlich gibt es ein nettes Mod-Team was hier abhilfe schafft .


----------



## Flitzpiepe (30. Mai 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Der kleine Mann der ohne Pc Spiele nicht leben kann, echt traurig.


Falls du mich damit meintest, ich kann ohne PC Spiele leben (Vorbestellung wurde storniert), die mir vorschreiben wo ich spielen darf und man nebenbei versucht mich abzuzocken. Die Frage ist warum alle nur meckern aber dann wider ihre Überzeugung doch das Spiel kaufen (siehe AC2). Aber ist ja wie mit der Bildzeitung, keiner will sie kaufen aber trotzdem hat sie jeden Tag die höchste Auflage in Deutschland


----------



## Skysnake (30. Mai 2010)

snajdan schrieb:


> da muss ich dich leider enttäuschen, ich mag zwar sc2 überhaupt nicht aber weißt du was man in asien im eSport damit verdient? Kenne nen Spieler der hat nen 70.000€ Vertrag bekommen  Da wäre es denen pupsegal ob das game im monat geld kosten würde. Die verdienen dort knete da träumste hier von^^



Boah du sagst Sachen... stell dir mal vor das ist mir durchaus bekannt 

Wieviele Leute verdienen aber soviel damit?

Wieviele Leute in Asien könnten sich einfach so 20 Euro im Monat leisten, bzw besser ausgedrückt, wer würde sich 20 Euro leisten WOLLEN wenn er fast das gleiche Spiel umsonst spielen kann, und es dafür sogar gute Turniere etc gibt? Zusätzlich musst du bedenken, das die ganzen Ligen etc in Asien mehr oder weniger tot sind mit SC2, das wird dem Spiel sehr viel popularität kosten. Eine nicht geringe Anzahl an Spielern wird wohl bei SC bleiben und SC2 links liegen lassen. 

Für die Top 100 Spieler in Asien geb ich dir allerdings recht, für die wird sich nichts ändern, die bekommen eh ihr Gehalt und werden dies auch in Zukunft bekommen. Ob dies dann abre noch in der Höhe ist, muss man schauen, weil Blizz wird wahrscheinlich kräftig die Hände aufhalten bei den Turnieren. Die Preisgelder werden auch gut sein, aber ob das alles die Summen erreichen kann wie mit der Werbung etc auf den bisherigen Turnieren ist wohl mehr als fraglich.

PS: soweit ich mich erinnern kann hat Blizz immer noch das 18+ Problem in Asien. Bleibt das so, und das wird es sicher solange die Turnierbetreiber keine eigenen Turnierserver hosten dürfen, dann wird Blizz da auch mit einigen Problemen zu kämpfen haben. Blizz kackt halt atm einfach allen ans Bein und versucht sich auch jede noch so kleine Geldquelle zu erschliesen, das se sich damit aber selbst das Wasser abgraben haben se noch nicht gemerkt, und man kann nur hoffen das sies noch merken bevor se richtig derb auf die Fresse fallen, weil trotz der ganzen Scheise die se in der letzten Zeit gebaut haben und bauen wärs dennoch schade um Blizzard.


----------



## stokit (30. Mai 2010)

Blizzard kann sich bei SC 2 so gut wie alles erlauben.
Auch wenn es nur ein aufgebohrtes SC 1 ist, es keinen Lan Mode geben wird, man evtl. monatliche Gebühr zahlen muss. 
Problem ist einfach, dass SC 1 die Messlatte für Echtzeitstrategie ist/war.
90% der SC 1 Fans werden sich SC 2 ordern....wie mies das drumherum auch werden soll. Und sein wir SC 2 Beta Spieler mal ehrlich....SC 2 ist ein cooles Spiel. Wenn auch stark abgekupfert von SC 1 mit ner neuen mittelmäßigen Grafikengine macht es einfach bock. Der Sound ist  , die Athmosphäre ist   das Gameplay ist (wie bei SC 1) 
Und da soviel Top  ist, worauf es beim Spiel ansich an kommt, wird das Game mit Sicherheit kein  werden...sondern einschlagen wie ne Bombe.
Das einzig große übel, das aber alle Nachfolger Games innehaben ist, dass SC 2 in der Community schon so hoch gehyped wird


----------



## Gadteman (30. Mai 2010)

Nunja, das Battle.Net war und ist zu D2 und LoD Zeiten einfach unschlagbar. Dazumal war es "nur" die Blizzard eigene Onlinespielwiese mit regelmäßigen Ladder-Resets und ab und zu mal nen Patch aber alles in allem kein Muss!!
Ich persönlich warte auch ziemlich lange auf einen würdigen Nachfolger von D2 und siehe das warten hat sich (vielleicht) gelohnt. Die sonstige Palette von Blizz habe ich ziemlich links liegen gelassen (WOW,SC,WC3 u.ä.) allerdings sind die neuen DRM Methoden von Blizz und anderen Herstellern nicht ungeachtet geblieben und viele werden auf diesen Zug aufspringen.

Vielleicht habe ich was überlesen, aber ist denn für den reinen Single-Play eine dauerhafte Connection zu Blizz notwendig? Wenn ja, dann wären Gebühren für das nutzen des Battle.net ja wohl der Hammer.
Das würde ein gewisser Teil der Community nicht mit sich machen lassen, zumal diese seeeeehhr lange auf eine Fortsetzung gehofft und gebangt hat. Der wegfall des MP-Teil für kleine nette Lan-Treffs (wie bei D1 und D2/LoD) ist schon ein Schritt zurück, aber dennoch ist man schon hin und hergerissen sich das Spiel zuzulegen.

Fakt ist einfach sich zu entscheiden: will man dieses Spiel um JEDEN Preis?
Lässt man sich auf solche Einschränkungen ein?
Blizzard ist nicht unbedingt eine Firma die sich wehement gegen die Community stellt, da aber Activision andere Herangehensweisen hat und oft eigene Ziele verfolgt, bleibe ich vorerst Neugierig was nach Release von D3 wirklich alles passiert. Als Beispiel wurden gewisse Einschränkungen bei Anno 1404 im Nachhinein auch etwas gelockert.


----------



## iGreggy (30. Mai 2010)

Flitzpiepe schrieb:


> Die Frage ist warum alle nur meckern aber dann wider ihre Überzeugung doch das Spiel kaufen (siehe AC2). Aber ist ja wie mit der Bildzeitung, keiner will sie kaufen aber trotzdem hat sie jeden Tag die höchste Auflage in Deutschland



Das Frage ich mich auch. Siehe CoD: Modern Warfare 2. Was haben alle geschrien wegen dieser Flughafenmission, den fehlenden Dedicadet Servern etc. und diesen Boykott listen, und trotzdem hat sich Activision Blizzard dumm & dämlich verdient. 

ACtivision Blizzard ist wie Apple, sie schaffen es so eine Faszination auf die Menschen auszuüben, das sie eine riesen Fangemeinde haben die alles kauft. Natürlich kann auch Qualität dabei sein, aber es ist im Moment echt zum kotzen wie Hersteller die Kunden gängeln und versuchen ihm die Kohle aus der Tasche zu ziehen.

Sollte sich so etwas bei Konsolen durchsetzten, lege ich das Hobby nieder.


----------



## speddy411 (30. Mai 2010)

Tja, eigentlich wollte ich mir ja Diablo 3 kaufen aber ein Diablo ohne Lanmodus interessiert mich nun wirklich nicht. Ich habe mir auch D2 gekauft und habe das Spiel 2mal alleine durchgezockt, dafür jedoch schon x-mal mit Kumpels oder mit meinem Bruder im B-Net oder eben über LAN gezockt.


----------



## -MIRROR- (31. Mai 2010)

Das muss nicht sicher sein, da Blizzard oft ihre Überlegungen über dne haufen wirft. So sind sie bei Diablo 3 immernoch dabei, mit der Vorstellung einen Lan-Modus zu erstellen, der keine dauerhafte verbindung nötig macht. Nämlich dass man sich am Anfang einloggt, diesen LAN-Mods wählt, das alle machen und man dann offline spielen kann, man sich danach aber beim Battle.net wieder manuell ausloggen muss. Somit ist dieser Zeitraum ja gut abgesichert.

Das, was für SC2 zutrifft muss nicht bei Diablo 3 zutreffen, das kann man nicht über einen Kamm scheren, das Diablo 3 Team ist sehr sehr eng an die Community gebunden und hört auf sie, es ist noch ganz wahrscheinlich, dass sie einen gemischten Lan-Modus o.Ä. für Diablo 3 vorsehen werden.


----------



## Veriquitas (1. Juni 2010)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Das muss nicht sicher sein, da Blizzard oft ihre Überlegungen über dne haufen wirft. So sind sie bei Diablo 3 immernoch dabei, mit der Vorstellung einen Lan-Modus zu erstellen, der keine dauerhafte verbindung nötig macht. Nämlich dass man sich am Anfang einloggt, diesen LAN-Mods wählt, das alle machen und man dann offline spielen kann, man sich danach aber beim Battle.net wieder manuell ausloggen muss. Somit ist dieser Zeitraum ja gut abgesichert.
> 
> Das, was für SC2 zutrifft muss nicht bei Diablo 3 zutreffen, das kann man nicht über einen Kamm scheren, das Diablo 3 Team ist sehr sehr eng an die Community gebunden und hört auf sie, es ist noch ganz wahrscheinlich, dass sie einen gemischten Lan-Modus o.Ä. für Diablo 3 vorsehen werden.



Könnte sein das es nicht für Diablo 3 gilt aber was das battlenet angeht usw. da ist nicht das letzte Wort gesagt. Nur meinen irgendwelche Leute falsche angaben machen zu müssen, zu dem was gesagt wurde von Blizzard. Es wird keine chats geben usw. und Lan ist nunmal nicht wichtig zumindest für die Merheit, denn heute hat jeder Internet. Und wie es dann laufen wird kann eh keiner sagen, die Games sind noch nicht draußen. Und vieles nur halbwarheiten....


----------



## Skysnake (1. Juni 2010)

Und ich behaupte deine Behauptung von wegen Lan Modus wäre unwichtig, ist falsch. Ich finde einen Lan Modus bei Spielen immer gut, und kanns nicht verstehen wenn dieser gestrichen wird.


----------



## Veriquitas (1. Juni 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Und ich behaupte deine Behauptung von wegen Lan Modus wäre unwichtig, ist falsch. Ich finde einen Lan Modus bei Spielen immer gut, und kanns nicht verstehen wenn dieser gestrichen wird.



Für die meisten Leute ist es nicht wichtig, du kannst doch immer noch neben deinen Kollegen sitzen und spielen. Ob es von der Qualität her das gleiche bleibt weiß man nicht. Warum dieser gestrichen wurde kann man ja nicht sagen eine richtige Aussage seitens Blizzard ist nicht gegeben.


----------



## Skysnake (1. Juni 2010)

Uff... 

Du sagst die meisten Leute sagen das XXX

Ich sag darauf: Ich kann auch behaupten das die meisten Leute sagen das YYY

Deine Antwort drauf: Die meisten sagen aber XXX

Merkste eigentlich das deine Behauptung jeder Grundlage entbehrt, oder hast du eine representative Studie parat die deine These stützt?


----------



## Veriquitas (2. Juni 2010)

Natürlich kann ich das nicht beweisen das es den meisten egal ist, es scheint aber so zu sein wenn man liest wievielen es egal ist. Im Endeffekt werden die Verkaufszahlen es aber zeigen.


----------



## Flitzpiepe (2. Juni 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Natürlich kann ich das nicht beweisen das es den meisten egal ist, es scheint aber so zu sein wenn man liest wievielen es egal ist. Im Endeffekt werden die Verkaufszahlen es aber zeigen.



Und damit sind wir wieder beim Punkt alle meckern, aber kaufen trotzdem. Der Kreis schließt sich. Und ich bin mir sicher, das Spiel wird weggehen wie warme Semmeln, es wird sicher auch gut, was anderes kennt man von Schneesturm schließlich nicht.


----------



## Skysnake (2. Juni 2010)

Ich werd SC2 100% nicht kaufen. Höchstens mal aus ner Videothek ausleihen für den singelplayer mode, mehr nicht.

D3 lass ich ebenfalls erstmal min ne Woche 2 liegen und schau dann die Tests und Foren an, danach eventuell ne Chance.

Silent Hunter 5 ist auch im Regal stehen geblieben, obwohl ich absolut scharf drauf war. Inzwischen juckts mich netmal mehr, weil mich der DRM Mist eh derbst angekotzt hätte.

Leider sind zu wenige so standhaft und ziehens auch durch.


----------



## nyso (2. Juni 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Ich werd SC2 100% nicht kaufen. Höchstens mal aus ner Videothek ausleihen für den singelplayer mode, mehr nicht.



Das wird Blizzard ja mit Battle.net unterbinden. Die Serial wird an den Account gebunden, also kann das Spiel aus der Videothek nur ein einziges Mal gespielt werden. Dass wissen die Videotheksbetreiber aber, und stellen das Spiel erst gar nicht ins Regal.

So geschehen bei verdammt vielen guten Spielen in letzter Zeit

Keine Demos mehr, man kann die Spiele nichtmal mehr aus der Videothek borgen und gucken obs gefällt, nichts mehr. Wenn man dann unsicher ist, ob man die 60€ invstieren will, kauft man es eben nicht und die Publisher verlieren Geld.


----------



## Veriquitas (2. Juni 2010)

Flitzpiepe schrieb:


> Und damit sind wir wieder beim Punkt alle meckern, aber kaufen trotzdem. Der Kreis schließt sich. Und ich bin mir sicher, das Spiel wird weggehen wie warme Semmeln, es wird sicher auch gut, was anderes kennt man von Schneesturm schließlich nicht.



Ich mecker ja nicht ich bin voll zufrieden mit dem wie Starcraft ist und das Battlenet, deswegen ist die ce schon vorbestellt. Ich sehe einfach keinen Grund warum ich es bereuen werde das Spiel gekauft zu haben.


----------



## Flitzpiepe (2. Juni 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ich mecker ja nicht ich bin voll zufrieden mit dem wie Starcraft ist und das Battlenet, deswegen ist die ce schon vorbestellt. Ich sehe einfach keinen Grund warum ich es bereuen werde das Spiel gekauft zu haben.




Dich meinte ich damit auch nicht, eher die Allgemeinheit die jetzt meckert. Daß du ein Blizz Fanboy bist weiß ich, war ich auch mal, ist ja auch nichts schlimmes (auch wenn der Begriff meist negativ verwendet wird^^), ich hab mich nichtmal über die 13 euro oder wieviel das waren bei WoW pro Monat aufgeregt, wenn die Leistung stimmt zahle ich gerne das Geld. Aber wenn das mit den Addons zum Preis von 40 - 50 Euro oder so stimmt, dann gute Nacht. Das hat sich glaube noch keiner getraut bis jetzt und damit das so bleibt leiste ich meinen Teil dazu (Verzicht auf das Spiel). Aber jeder wie er mag, aber hinterher nicht schimpfen wenn sich das einbürgert. Ist ja schon fast so dreist wie der sog. DLC, den man früher als Patch als Danke von den Entwicklern bekommen hat. Heute will man dafür 15 Euro, ich glaube mich laust ein Affe! Blöd nur, daß viele den Scheiß mitmachen und ich dann auf die Server, die alle die neuen Maps haben, nicht drauf komme oder gekickt werde. Aber scheinbar ist das den Leuten die sich aufregen wenn die Milch 2 Cent teurer wird egal, was sie für ehemals kostenlose Zugaben wie 3 neue Maps nun bezahlen sollen, denn scheinbar tun sie es ja gerne.  Vielleicht will Blizz sich auch nur exklusiv machen, das geht am besten durch überhöhte Preise


----------



## Veriquitas (2. Juni 2010)

Flitzpiepe schrieb:


> Dich meinte ich damit auch nicht, eher die Allgemeinheit die jetzt meckert. Daß du ein Blizz Fanboy bist weiß ich, war ich auch mal, ist ja auch nichts schlimmes (auch wenn der Begriff meist negativ verwendet wird^^), ich hab mich nichtmal über die 13 euro oder wieviel das waren bei WoW pro Monat aufgeregt, wenn die Leistung stimmt zahle ich gerne das Geld. Aber wenn das mit den Addons zum Preis von 40 - 50 Euro oder so stimmt, dann gute Nacht. Das hat sich glaube noch keiner getraut bis jetzt und damit das so bleibt leiste ich meinen Teil dazu (Verzicht auf das Spiel). Aber jeder wie er mag, aber hinterher nicht schimpfen wenn sich das einbürgert. Ist ja schon fast so dreist wie der sog. DLC, den man früher als Patch als Danke von den Entwicklern bekommen hat. Heute will man dafür 15 Euro, ich glaube mich laust ein Affe! Blöd nur, daß viele den Scheiß mitmachen und ich dann auf die Server, die alle die neuen Maps haben, nicht drauf komme oder gekickt werde. Aber scheinbar ist das den Leuten die sich aufregen wenn die Milch 2 Cent teurer wird egal, was sie für ehemals kostenlose Zugaben wie 3 neue Maps nun bezahlen sollen, denn scheinbar tun sie es ja gerne.  Vielleicht will Blizz sich auch nur exklusiv machen, das geht am besten durch überhöhte Preise



Mit wow hab ich aufgehört weil es mich nicht mehr anspricht, die 13 Euro sind nicht die Welt aber nach mehr als 3 Jahren usw. hat man auch genug. Ich persönlich finde es besser das Sc 2 in 3 Teilen aufgespalten wurde, mir war das schon in sc und broodwar viel zu knapp von der Story. Ist einfach zu wenig für den Hintergrund den es in Sc gibt, der Preis ist ne andere Sache. Was Diablo 3 angeht freue ich mich auch, auch wenn wieder Gerüchte gestreut wurden das Blizzard es einstellen will. Im Endeffekt muss man die ganze Sache mit Sc auch so sehen, wieviel Geld da geflossen ist und das Geld muss wieder reinkommen. Unabhängig davon ob Blizzard viel Geld mit Wow bunkert. Fakt ist die Qualität der Spiele sind bis heute unereicht. Diablo 1 ist ein Meilenstein gewesen zu der Zeit als Rollenspiele als tot galten. Die Spiele von Blizzard sind Spiele und Blizzard hat es früh erkannt das man an Systemen nicht viel ändern sollte. Was den Erfolg erklärt, ich zahle lieber für ein Spiel 60 euro was von vorne bis hinten durchdacht wurde als für nen Game was extrem viele Lücken hat.


----------



## Skysnake (3. Juni 2010)

Ja, Blizz WAR ein garant für gute und durchdachte Spiele. Die Betonung liegt aber auf war. Wenn man sich wow anschaut, dann ist das einfach nen qualitativer Sturzflug seit dem Activision dabei ist, bzw. halt seit Ende BC. Das haste wahrscheinlich nicht mehr mitbekomen. Das macht einem halt die Bauchschmerzen bei den ganzen Sachen. Früher hätte ich auch gesagt, wenn Blizz drei teile draus macht auch ok, weil dann wird mehr auf die einzelnen Fraktionen etc eingegangen.

Heute leg ich meine Hand nicht mehr dafür ins Feuer, weil man zu oft enttäuscht wurde!


----------



## Veriquitas (3. Juni 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Ja, Blizz WAR ein garant für gute und durchdachte Spiele. Die Betonung liegt aber auf war. Wenn man sich wow anschaut, dann ist das einfach nen qualitativer Sturzflug seit dem Activision dabei ist, bzw. halt seit Ende BC. Das haste wahrscheinlich nicht mehr mitbekomen. Das macht einem halt die Bauchschmerzen bei den ganzen Sachen. Früher hätte ich auch gesagt, wenn Blizz drei teile draus macht auch ok, weil dann wird mehr auf die einzelnen Fraktionen etc eingegangen.
> 
> Heute leg ich meine Hand nicht mehr dafür ins Feuer, weil man zu oft enttäuscht wurde!



Wow ist mittlerweile Fail das liegt aber daran das das Spielsystem zu alt ist und man versucht es hinzubiegen ohne Erfolg. Und wotlk hab ich sehr wohl mibekommen und es war von vorne bis hinten *******. Man kann die 2 anderen Games aber damit nicht vergleichen, ein mmo ist ne andere Schiene oder Baustelle.


----------



## Skysnake (3. Juni 2010)

Naja, Blizz hats aber halt total verkackt mit LK und das ohne großen Stress. Nur um halt noch mehr Kohle durch die Casualhorden rauszudrücken


----------



## Veriquitas (3. Juni 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Naja, Blizz hats aber halt total verkackt mit LK und das ohne großen Stress. Nur um halt noch mehr Kohle durch die Casualhorden rauszudrücken



Was heißt ohne grossen Stress die deutschen acounts seit wotlk haben stark abgenommen. Das Problem bei wow ist du kannst da nichts sofort regeln und wenn du was regelst kann es wieder schlecht sein. Und ein ganz grosses problem ist die community, die mittlerweile fast nur noch aus casual spielern besteht. Die gab es aber auch schon vor wotlk, ich bin mir aber ziemlich sicher das Cataclysm das letzte Addon wird. Es wird für Blizzard nicht mehr tragbar sein im finanziellen Sinne.


----------



## fuddles (6. Juni 2010)

Momentan seh ich von den 60€ noch gar nix was SC2 kosten soll.

49,25€ bei Amazon
StarCraft II: Wings of Liberty: Amazon.de: Games

Aber Bindung an einen Account ist trotzdem nicht akzeptabel.

EDIT: da schnerrt der Preis hoch^^ Preis:     *EUR 54,85* *am 07.06.2010
*


----------



## mannefix (6. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

Starcraft 2 macht mir super Spaß. 60 Euro finde ich angemessen. Sollten monatliche Abo Gebühren anfallen, komme ich ins Grübeln. 13 Euro wären mir zu viel. Weniger wirds wohl nicht werden.
Es macht nur Sinn keinen LAN Modus herauszubringen, wenn man vor hat Abogebühren zu verlangen.
Denn welchen Sinn sollte es für Acticision-Blizzard machen dort auf den Servern viele Spieler zu haben, wenn man das nicht in Geld umsetzt?

Also ich sage mal, da kommen Mehrkosten auf SC2 Spieler zu.

Vermutlich kommt dann ein LAN-Crack. Keine befriedigende Situation, da ich gerne Geld für das Spiel ausgebe, aber (kostenlos) im LAN spielen will. Au weia!!


----------



## hardwarekäufer (7. Juni 2010)

Multiplayer ist halt heute ein großes Argument für Spiele. Die Zeit wo schnelle Internetanbindungen rar waren und jeder Spieler hauptsächlich für sich den SIngleplayer spielte sind schon längst vorbei.

Für mich geht das ganze klar in Richtung einer neuen Spiele-Generation.
Es gibt ja schon länger die Befürchtung, dass Spiele bald nicht mehr per Kauf sondern per Nutzung bezahlt werden. Das hier geht klar dahin.. man zahlt zwar nochmal nen "Abschlagbetrag" zu Beginn, aber darf für die volle Nutzung dann monatlich weiterzahlen. Der Singeplayer ist ja häufig nach wenigen Stunden durch.


----------



## Veriquitas (7. Juni 2010)

Es wird nichts kosten, immer noch. Blizzard würde sich damit in die Ruinen treiben. Es wird keiner für d3 zahlen oder sc2 die Leute zahlen dafür nicht. Wow ist was anderes.....


----------



## Genildor (9. Juni 2010)

60€ ist für ein Spiel sehr viel, wie ich finde. Aber für den Titel finde ich es noch angemessen. Trotzdem gut, dass ich es für £25.31 vorbestellt habe 

Monatliche kosten wird es in Deutschland nicht geben. Das Model ist für Länder implementiert, wo die Leute nicht so viel Geld haben oder es nicht üblich ist, bei Release gleich 100% vom Spiel zu kaufen. So wird das Spiel über ein Abo abbezahlt. Hätte ich auch gerne das System. Spart Geld, wenn das Spiel ******* ist. 

Ich habe die Beta mehrere Monate gespielt und am Ende war es schon ein sehr rundes Spiel und hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht. Der Map Editor und die ersten Custom Maps, die man auch online zusammen spielen konnte, haben gezeigt, dass SC2 an den Erfolg von WC3 anknüpfen und bestimmt weiter ausbauen wird... viel weiter, denke ich. Weil das Hosten von CustomMaps ist einfacher geworden: Alle Maps sind online in der BNet Datenbank registriert. Man sucht sich eine Map aus, macht eine Lobby auf und los gehts. Nichts mit "ne die neueste Version habe ich nicht" oder "kann nicht uploaden, hoste mal wer anderes". Man kann nun auch mit einer Gruppe einer Lobby beitreten. 

Der online Zwang für den Multiplayer ist berechtigt und ist ok. Singleplayer wird man nach jeder Anmeldung im BNet offline spielen können, das wurde im deutschen Beta Forum bestätigt. Einen LAN Modus brauche ich nicht unbedingt. Es gab in meinem Freundeskreis schon lange keine LAN mehr, wo ich kein Internet zur Verfügung hatte. 

Was ich noch mit gemischten Gefühlen betrachte sind gebührenpflichtige CustomMaps, wenn sie denn kommen werden. Mapper können dann über das BNet eine Gebühr für ihre Map nehmen. Quasi kostenpflichtige DLCs erstellt von der Community. 

Ich freue mich auf SC2


----------



## Veriquitas (11. Juni 2010)

Wenn man Maps verkaufen kann wird sich ja zeigen wofür der Kunde alles Geld haben will, da bin ich echt gespannt drauf.


----------

